# Mystery Worm (Parasite?)



## thethinman (Sep 8, 2009)

I found a worm in my aquarium yesterday. It was a white worm with a red center running from end to end, and they were from microscopic to about 1 cm long . The water was about 68 degrees, and I found them while treating for an ich infection. I sucked some up with an eyedropper to examine under a microscope, and found that the worm had a straw-like mouthpart, and many hairs around it. The aquarium was later vacuumed, so that removed many of the worms. If anyone knows what this is, or at least knows whether or not this is a harmful parasite, please let me know.

I took some pictures of it, in actual size, and through the microscope.

Actual size: Aquarium Gallery - Mystery Worm (Parasite?)

Under the microscope (40x): Aquarium Gallery - Mystery Worm (Parasite?)

Head (100x): Aquarium Gallery - Mystery Worm (Parasite?)

Tail (100x): Aquarium Gallery - Mystery Worm (Parasite?)


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They sound like planaria. If that is what they are then they are free fish food and usually come into tanks where the fish are being overfed. Try cutting back on the food a bit and see if they go away. The fish can eat them and they are just high protein food for them. I have not previously seen a planaria under a microscope so don't know for sure but that is what this sounds like.

Microscopy-UK full menu of microscopy and microscopes on the web

Microscopy-UK full menu of microscopy and microscopes on the web

Anything look similar?

Rose


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*+1 i agree with Rose*


----------

